# Suspected accidental med ingestion- no symptoms??



## philgro (Oct 6, 2010)

A parent brings their child to the ED. They saw them eat a pill, and are worried he may have poisoned himself. No symptoms are noted, and labs are negative for the several drugs they tested for.

What could you use for a diagnosis?


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi...

I would use V71.89 if any pls convey.


----------



## philgro (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, that seems appropriate- thanks very much!


----------

